# My Unique Ostarine/CJC-1295/GHRP-6 Log



## tdog555 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey all, I decided to log my results with Ostarine, GHRP-6, and CJC-1295. I believe a have a unique position to review these from as I have had some serious muscle wasting- which is what ostarine was initially developed for.

Background:
A couple years ago I was 195 @ 9% BF with a 435 squat and 290 bench(not the strongest ever but I was happy). I got a severe bacterial infection(C.diff) which made me lose 50 pounds in 2 months, and steadily lose more weight all the way down to 123LB. I took some experimental drugs which worked but really screwed my body, as a result I developed chronic fatigue syndrome and couldn't leave my room for about a year. I was able to finally recover from that, and am trying to recover from gasteroparesis(delayed emptying of the stomach) which means I am on an ALL liquid diet. 

I have been on CJC and GHRP for about 3 months now, improved quality of sleep, leaning out even more, as well as some minor appetite boost is what I have noticed.

My goal is to gain as much weight and muscle mass back as I can.

I am 23 years old and before I started the ostarine I was 150lb.

Caloric Goals: 3000 minimum/day normally ends up being around 3400. (these calories are all clean from organic mass gainers with low sugar and a few ensure drinks for vitamins)

Workout: Doing blaha's 5x5 starting strength to get back into things, with a day of my own things thrown in here and there.


----------



## tdog555 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have already started the ostarine, I didn't feel anything except a slight headache the first couple of days. 
I did 10.5 MG the first 3 days, now I am up to 16.5 MG for the past 2 days.


2/19-3700Cal Weight 150
2/20-3100Cal
2/21-3500Cal
2/22- 3150Cal
2/23- 3100Cal Weight 159

One of my issues is a very slow recovery. It takes me 3-4x as long as it use to to recover. Since I have started the ostarine I am healing MUCH faster and it is very apparent.

When I started 6 days ago I was 150 LB.

Weight as of 2/24/2015 is now 159LB. I have put on 9 pounds, some of which is probably due to creatine loading, but I look very lean still and my BF seems to have even decreased.


----------

